# Penscynor Wildlife Park - September 2012



## AlexanderJones (Sep 27, 2012)

*Penscynor Wildlife Park, Neath.*

Abandoned since 1998, Penscynor Wildlife Park is one of the few abandoned zoos in the world, that still exists in its entirety, albeit without the animals.

These photographs, taken in April & September 2012, showcase the park as it stands today.

Explored with Dawnwarrior. 

















Here you can see what was left of the gift shop... 
















There were a few quirky features left inside like the cellotape, but the best part had to be the abandoned penguin enclosure!






I got a little fisheye crazy with this last shot. It's probably one of my favourite ones... 







Thanks for checking these out guys! 

More photographs on Flickr and my website!​


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 27, 2012)

*Like that, nice pics there mate...*


----------



## Captain-Slow (Sep 28, 2012)

As stated in other threads on Penscynor....





Captain Slow said:


> Seen shots of it before, but glad to see it again
> 
> Memories of going here on School trips back in the mid 80s with Mr Hill repeatdly shouting at the kids to 'BEHAVE YOURSELF YOU FOOLS' come flooding back. Was it Chizy (in the other thread) who mentioned it being a day trip institution amongst school kids from South & West Wales? I think it was, and he's right.
> 
> ...



One day, when not working/fixing the house/mowing lawn/fixing cars/posting on tinternet I will go here and have a snoop with camera. I think it could be quite emotional though


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice one, reminds me a bit of the abandoned animal enclosures at the Neverland ranch! 
Love the waterfall too


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 29, 2012)

Heard of ghost towns but zoos! nice one thanks for sharing.


----------



## quade (Sep 29, 2012)

looks like another location to add to the list, love zoos and wildlife so im both sad and intrested about this at the same time. cracking pics, love the fish eye one..


----------



## dewdrop (Sep 29, 2012)

Sure I went there as a kid on school trips. Think there was a toboggan slide and a pond where you could feed coi carp. Seeing places you half-know derelict is like a strange dream. 

Cheers for the pics.


----------



## chapmand (Sep 30, 2012)

love the waterfall shot. nice to see something a little more unusual


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 4, 2012)

Used to go to Penyscynor a lot when I was a kid as we lived not far away in Pontardawe. I put my head in Percy the Pelicans mouth once and was the talk of my school. He was well known for 'getting up close and personal' with visitors. There was a warning at the entrance saying he would retreat if you clapped at him but it never worked...

Fond memories of the Alpine slide too. There were two that ran alongside each other so I used to race my brother - happy times!


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 4, 2012)

I can remember going to Penscynnor once or twice. Waking up 4 hours too early because I was way too excited. Have some pics of the taboggan slide thing they had. 

Walked through it a few years ago too, after it had been abandoned to walk to my Brother's house. I don't remember the waterfall though. 

Thank you for the pics x


----------



## WelshBoa (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah went there many a time as a child and remember the alpine slide (and brambles overhanging).

The car stickers were great too, seemed to be on every other car back in the day.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Nov 5, 2012)

[/url] Viewing Platform by Dawnwarrior, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Nov 5, 2012)

[/url] Pepsi Light by Dawnwarrior, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Nov 5, 2012)

[/url] Hole In The Wall by Dawnwarrior, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Nov 5, 2012)

Get Down From There You Lunatic...




[/url] DSC_0107 by Dawnwarrior, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## krela (Nov 5, 2012)

Dawnwarrior, would you mind posting your pics in a single post rather than 1 post per photo? Cheers.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Nov 5, 2012)

A Shard Of Glass From The Penguin Enclosure...





Shard~1 by Dawnwarrior, on Flickr


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 5, 2012)

liking the look of this place a lot.


----------



## jezamon (Nov 26, 2012)

Great report 

I tried to get in here a couple of months ago, but the only way I could see was through dense bushes!


----------



## AlexanderJones (Dec 3, 2012)

jezamon said:


> Great report
> 
> I tried to get in here a couple of months ago, but the only way I could see was through dense bushes!



Yeah, it's like that for most of the year. It's worth a climb through though!


----------



## Bones out (Dec 3, 2012)

How cool is that! Never done a zoo closure before


----------



## celestialjen (Dec 6, 2012)

I remember this place! I always used to head straight for the toboggan ride. Also, I'm sure there was a sandpit you could dig for a "gold rock" (think it was a normal rock, painted) and get 40p's worth of sweets from the gift shop if you found one. A 40p mix was riches in the 80's!!


----------

